# Firefox vs IE vs Chrome vs Safari vs Opera



## mewtini (Mar 12, 2013)

Five different browsers. SPARTA TIME \o/

I use Chrome; IE nor Safari are available to me 'cause Linux.

Go!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 12, 2013)

I use all of them from time to time but I find Firefox is my favorite.


----------



## Ever (Mar 12, 2013)

I use Google Chrome on both my computer and my mom's Mac, but Safari on my iPad because Chrome gets really slow.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 12, 2013)

Safari is integrated into iOS, so it definitely should be the fastest.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 12, 2013)

Chrome (⌒▽⌒)☆ I used to use Firefox, though.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm currently using Firefox but if ever it breaks for no apparent reason I'll switch back to chrome, and if that breaks I'll go back to Firefox which would've fixed itself magically by then.
Not sure how many times that cycle has happened but it's definitely been a few.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 12, 2013)

Firefox.

Can I just say that I've had a ton of people tell me that I should be using Chrome? Because I have. And I've tried. I just don't like it UI and I don't think it's as customizable as Firefox.

IE is shit but some sites like the Sims 3 official site don't function right on Firefox and I like to preserve my tabs when using the school internet.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 12, 2013)

Photo Finish - hahaha that's what I used to do when I had Windows 7

I only have Chrome right now but.

hopeandjoy - It definitely isn't as customizable; that's why I might try to use Firefox again. I wish I had the option of IE because some sites don't work on anything else, so...


----------



## Hippy (Mar 12, 2013)

Google Chrome is my preferred browser. I've never really used FireFox, but it doesn't look as good as Chrome. And Internet Explorer sucks.

My favorite part about Google Chrome is all the different themes :3


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 12, 2013)

B-but Firefox has themes too! And some are really pretty.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 12, 2013)

Google Chrome is good browser. Firefox is nice too. Internet Explorer is an abomination

'You suck' is obviously the best, tho.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 12, 2013)

I like Chrome the best, as it's _much_ faster than Internet Explorer and it has Incognito Windows, while I'm not sure if Firefox does or not. Occasionally, I use Firefox when at school, but sometimes things using flash and javascript don't work on Firefox but work on Chrome.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 13, 2013)

DarkAura said:


> it has Incognito Windows, while I'm not sure if Firefox does or not.


Firefox has private browsing but as far as I can tell, you can't have a normal window and a private window open at the same time, which is quite annoying.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 13, 2013)

All browsers have some form of Incognito windows, DarkAura.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 13, 2013)

Firefox was too slow for me! My internet connection isn't particularly speedy in the first place, so Fx's customisability kind of hindered my browsing experience a lot idk ;__; even with my extensions Chrome runs well, so.

But yeah last time I used Fx it definitely had an in-private browsing option...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 13, 2013)

I use Chrome, but at my grandpa's house I use Mozilla cause it's already there. And Firefox is quite good.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 13, 2013)

My main gripe with Chrome is it _doesn't work at all_ with BlackBoard, which I need to submit assignments. I also just don't like the interface :( 

I find Firefox to be much nicer (and it has a cute little fox on the logo :3)


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to swear by firefox but the firefox tumblr savior extension is really kind of shitty in comparison to chrome's. :/ also it tends to get bogged down and slow really fast. I haven't had much trouble customising chrome (my bookmarks are just all favicons along the top), but i think firefox makes it easier/more apparent to customise? chrome's really good if you don't use the menu bar at all (which i don't).

edit: chrome works fine with blackboard for me?? :/ are you sure that your uni is running the latest blackboard? i mean blackboard is a kind of shitty platform anyway but.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 13, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> edit: chrome works fine with blackboard for me?? :/ are you sure that your uni is running the latest blackboard? i mean blackboard is a kind of shitty platform anyway but.


I'm not sure :/ I'm pretty sure it's up to date. All I know is that Chrome doesn't seem to work on Blackboard for me. Firefox and IE seem to run it fine. When I use my laptop, however, it's incredibly annoying because only IE seems to be compatible with Blackboard and IE is a butt to begin with >:/


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 13, 2013)

Firefox. Chrome annoys me in all these little ways, like the way you can't have six hundred tabs open at a time because they just get smaller and smaller, and the way when I switch tabs to something I haven't opened for a while the page tends to be blank for about thirty seconds before I can even see it, and the way the "unresponsive pages" thing _keeps popping up all the bloody time_.


----------



## Spoon (Mar 13, 2013)

Firefox; I've never had an issue with it freezing up and it's been pretty reliable overall.

(I like how this is really only Firefox versus Chrome.)


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 13, 2013)

Netscape Navigator.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2013)

I use Firefox for all my general internetting needs, and Chrome for various extentions and stuff, and secretly internetting


----------



## Negrek (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't use Chrome because I find Google's tracking of everything ever pretty skeevy; I use Iron if I feel I want to go Chromium for awhile, which is basically never, but wahey. I only have IE on my Windows partitions and rarely ever use it--occasionally I have some reason to want to browse somewhere without being logged in, so I use it for its lack of cookies, but that's about it.

Basically, Firefox suits my needs just fine... I use relatively few extensions and almost never have more than ~10 tabs open at once (shock, horror), so I typically don't experience any performance issues.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 14, 2013)

Firefox has been my go-to for years (amongst other browsers most people here have not heard of for various miscellany.) 

There is absolutely no reason to use the spyware that is Chrome when Chromium exists, for the others who are so mysteriously enamoured with the thing.


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 14, 2013)

To be honest, I prefer Firefox as a matter of principle, since Mozilla seems to be an organization more focused on openness and the user. Google seems to be more of a "we know what's best for you" type of company like Apple, as evidenced at times like this (abstract: the http:// prefix was removed from the URL bar, and whenever you select and copy from the URL bar then it re-adds the http:// prefix, which is nice unless you just want a host name, in which case Chrome just tells you to fuck off because you're not their target audience).

However, in practice I just find myself opening whichever browser I happen to open at the time. I find myself switching between Firefox and Chromium. I use (Google) Chrome at work because I need the use of the proprietary Adobe Trash player.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 14, 2013)

I usually use Firefox. I used Chrome for a while one time Firefox messed up, and kept using it until Chrome started messing up again and then Firefox was okay again.

I've been using Firefox too long now to just switch... the only thing I miss for Chrome is that all the add-ons I find are for Chrome (I guess they're easier to develop for chrome or something, i don't know) not all of them have a Firefox version... or the Firefox version is much worse or doesn't work properly. (Firefox tumblr savior, for example, is confusing as hell with some kind of coding instead of the simple boxes/lists you just type text into, and even when I got it to work it hid half my dash for no reason at all, so I had to turn it off)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 14, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> I used to swear by firefox but the firefox tumblr savior extension is really kind of shitty in comparison to chrome's.





Worst Username Ever said:


> (Firefox tumblr savior, for example, is confusing as hell with some kind of coding instead of the simple boxes/lists you just type text into, and even when I got it to work it hid half my dash for no reason at all, so I had to turn it off)


Are you guys talking about this userscript? Because yeah, that was cumbersome and started misbehaving after a while, but there's a proper addon now that works the same way as the Chrome one and does actually function correctly. I haven't had any problems with it after switching to that version. Just fyi.

I prefer Firefox but use both it and some Chromium derivative or other depending on my current OS/mood. Firefox does have a tendency to be slower, particularly on Ubuntu, but it's rarely so slow that it has a major impact on my browsing ability and since I prefer the Fx version of most addons (FoxReplace is my bestest friend) and some of Fx's other functionality/interface patterns I'm more than happy to put up with it. That said Firefox does get on my nerves from time to time, and when that happens I'll switch to whateverChromium until that in turn gets on my nerves and I switch back to Firefox.


----------



## Minish (Mar 14, 2013)

I miss Opera :c I'm not sure why I switched to Firefox for good but it was probably to do with the speed dial being redesigned. that thing is important.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 14, 2013)

Firefox. I downloaded it on my old desktop Mac shortly after we got it because Safari was a butt and it's been pretty great.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 14, 2013)

Minish said:


> I miss Opera :c I'm not sure why I switched to Firefox for good but it was probably to do with the speed dial being redesigned. that thing is important.


I like Opera as a browser; it's basically everything I wish SeaMonkey was at this point. I don't use it, however, as it's proprietary and "sticks out" more than Firefox (neither are GTK or Qt).


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 14, 2013)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Are you guys talking about this userscript? Because yeah, that was cumbersome and started misbehaving after a while, but there's a proper addon now that works the same way as the Chrome one and does actually function correctly. I haven't had any problems with it after switching to that version. Just fyi.


oh there is? I had no idea! Thanks, I'll check that out!


----------



## Murkrow (May 6, 2013)

Adriane said:


> There is absolutely no reason to use the spyware that is Chrome when Chromium exists


I am stupid; where on earth is there a download for chromium? I have never managed to find a download link for chromium.


----------



## Hiikaru (May 7, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> I am stupid; where on earth is there a download for chromium? I have never managed to find a download link for chromium.


Oh no, you're not stupid! http://superuser.com/questions/395360/where-can-i-download-chromium-browser-for-windows See, here's someone else with the same problem; supposedly it's intentionally hard to find?

Does this link work for you? http://www.softpedia.com/get/PORTAB...rowsers/Portable-Google-Chrome-Chromium.shtml I can't easily test it, but it appears to be the right thing.


----------



## mewtini (May 7, 2013)

I didn't know Chromium was hard to find? I guess I've been able to just go to Ubuntu Software Center and get it, so.

I totally didn't get chrome back then just because the logo colors were prettier, nope


----------



## Light (May 7, 2013)

Wow, this forum is even polarized on its browsers <_<

Shoulda voted You Suck :P


----------



## mewtini (May 7, 2013)

Light said:


> Wow, this forum is even polarized on its browsers <_<
> 
> Shoulda voted You Suck :P


I... hunh? If that was specifically in reference to "I got Chrome because pretty logo colors" then I've lost you.

I didn't think that we were terribly polarized!

Although I was hoping that more people would pick "You suck".


----------



## 42aruaour (Aug 11, 2013)

I generally switch between all my browsers. I tend to stick to Chrome when I use Windows because I try to "organize" my tabs with different windows. Since I have multiple virtual desktops, It allows me to put all of one category in one, planning for a project in another, and such. It's more efficient when I have to search around a lot or plan something [with the research]. I use FireFox as an experimental browser and side browser and sandbox browser when I'm checking the validity of a website of link. I absolutely hate Internet Explorer and only use it when checking page compatibilities or when I'm at someone else's house and have to use their browser (PortableApps = Happiness).
The fact that Google Chrome isn't very good with tabs kind of annoys me though. but at least it forces me to open multiple other windows, so when one freezes, I can just switch to another until it unfreezes and it forces me to be better organized. At one point I had about 300 tabs open, and Google Chrome handled it better than Firefox or Internet Explorer for Windows. Although when I start back up my Linux Mint session, It has over 800 tabs in Firefox... It actually handled around 1000 with only 2 gigs of ram and 2 gigs of virtual memory 2 years ago.
I am going to say that for Windows [7], Firefox/Chrome are my choices, but with Linux, Firefox is my only preferred choice. When I'm using a netbook with Windows 7 Starter and a crappy wireless card, I use Opera.


----------

